# FOUND- Kayak Paddle in Gore Canyon



## bcope (Aug 8, 2016)

Found a kayak paddle in a high(ish) water log jam on 8/7/16- below coffin rock and above the first tunnel-- looks like it's been there a while. There's a name/initials- MAC. Also, a number that looks like 970-273-0556, but it's pretty warn off and hard to read. Give me the make and rough size of the paddle and ill get it back to ya. Contact me at 804-690-2102 or on here.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Coffin Rock... Those silly raft guides naming everything.


----------



## dearjill (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you, thank you ,thank you....this is our son Mac's. It means so much. Picked it up today.


----------

